# My Reds ate their first feeder



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah my 1/2 reds ate there first rosie gold fish feeder. The thing swallowed it whole and had it gone in a few minutes he swam around for a few minutes with the tail sticking out it was cool. And it wasnt even the big one that ate him it was one of the medium sized ones!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Glad to hear that man...just remember the most varied diet the better so you should feed them fish fillets, raw shrimp, crab, beefhearth, earthworms...too!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah they eat redworms the most but they naw on the feeders once in a while i was just happy to see the one get totally eaten ... :smile:


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Dude my first fealing when my piranhas had there first feader when they were in my tank was awsome. im a guy so dont think im gay or anything but it was so cute when they were small. I loved my p's when they were that small. Thats when i like them most. I just couldnt wait untill mine got big but man do i want that back now. Its so funny seeing the little things they think there all bad ass and they go around biting all the feaders. Its so funny thinking that a half inch or inch fish is a killer its like man this little guy is a killer.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

good stuff


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> I loved my p's when they were that small. Thats when i like them most. I just couldnt wait untill mine got big but man do i want that back now. Its so funny seeing the little things they think there all bad ass and they go around biting all the feaders. Its so funny thinking that a half inch or inch fish is a killer its like man this little guy is a killer.


 so i should make the most of it while they're lil guys then?


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

deffintly there sooo cool when there small. Its freaking awsome when u your first piranhas shaking there heads ripping threw a feader that is 2 times its size. Maybe its just me but i liked em most when they were small.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

yeh watchin the lil guys rip up a guppy is quite cool actually. i had 1 of my p's eatin one with the head stickin out its mouth for 5 mins. altho i the thing i don't like when they're small is that they r a little shy.


----------



## gottagitdemps (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll never forget the first time I fed my Ps some feeder guppies. My lil reds like to play tug of war.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Dude my lil p's not shy at all and they dont seem like the light bothers them at all and there so awesome and i cant wait till i get my bigger tank


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nice








i remember the first time my rbp attack their big ass feeder on a stick (poke it thru its back) that shiet was tight


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Good stuff mate

Its really cool to wtch them progress in their eating habits as well. If you give them a whole wish they probably will leave the bones and the head. But as they get bigger.... Nothings left!

Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam thats cool pretty soon you'll see more action in the water


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That's one of the main things I miss not that I have all solitary ps. You'll be hard pressed to find something to compare with a pygo feeding frenzy.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Dude he ate the whole fis hand it was live not on a stick this thing was live and swimming and he ate him whole like bones and head in all it was so cool ill try and get good pics up of them sometime cuz there shoaling really good already and they havent killed each other yet...


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

sweet! my little guys have really gone big this past week! from a quarter/2pence size they now 1.5"...im a little shocked







yeh they not so shy now...they tend to come out a little now. still love chasing the guppy feeders i give em....chomping bits of their tails off then and stalking it till it gives up hope and surrenders 2 the little guys. its so sweetah! they go in a frenzy


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

in fact heres a pic of my baby p's


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

pic1


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

another pic (potential POTM entry?wot u guys think?)


----------



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

Here is a pic of my rbp first bigger goldfish or at least what left of it


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol i remember da day mines did that too i was sooo proud ! lol neways CONGRATS!


----------

